# Trials of the 15th: Recruitment



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

*Story: *​ _They’re all gone,_ thought the Commissar. Gunfire and smoke sounded all around him. He should have been out there, fighting with his men on the front lines, but his orders were to stay behind and wait. Wait for the fighting to end. It’s been five days that he hid in that storeroom. Five days. _How many survived_, he wonders. 

Carefully, he exits the storeroom and looks around. The area appears to be clear for the time being. He hears the footsteps of cultists patrolling outside, as though sensing Imperial blood in their vicinity. His mission is to rally the survivors and escape, any way that he can. The base was not prepared for such a brutal assault, and while the main traitor marine army has left, their patrols still remain. 

From the dark corners of the room emerge other figures. Men who, like him, have been hiding. These men are Veterans of the Cadian 15th Scout Regiment. The best in the business.

Trials of the 15th​
*Mechanics: *​ This RP will involve sneaking and stealth – open combat is not suggested, unless in the pre-determined “trial” battles. Players will act depending on how the previous player posted. For example, if one player ended his part by posting “But it was too late – the guard spotted him...” The next player to post can intervene and solve the problem, for example by posting “He fell to the floor with a thud, smoke rising from the barrel of ____’s gun”. If a guard spots a player, he will raise an alert first. This will trigger reinforcements to enter the room en-masse, greatly increasing the difficulty of the situation.

The RP will work on a trust system as well, such as trust that the player will not go beyond his boundaries, mowing down hordes of enemies with only a pistol, or killing a chaos space marine with a knife. Players do not, however, have to save each other from bad decisions. Taking from the previous example, if a guard raises an alert, another player does not have to fix the situation – this can even make the RP more lively.

Special weapons will be obtained at points in the RP. They have limited ammunition, and so can only be used a specific amount of times. These will be awarded to whoever responds within the first three days after an update is posted.

*Rules: *
-	No godmodding
-	No breaking your boundaries
-	No out of context arguing
-	Updates will be posted a maximum of 2 weeks after the current
-	Late players can join, but our numbers cannot exceed 6 active members
-	I am very adaptable to requests
-	Multiple posts are not permitted

_____________________________________________________________________
*Profile: *
Name: (a title is fine as well)
Physical description: (what do you look like?)
Gear: (you come equipped with these automatically)
-	Combat knife
-	Bolt pistol with silenced shells
-	Flak armor
-	Stun grenades
-	Rations and a canteen (use to boost personal morale)
-	Resuscitator (can be used to “wake up” wounded teammates)
-	(Anything else you want? PM me.)

For this next part, send it to me via PM. DO NOT post this:
What was your character’s history like?:
Experience any war tragedies?:
What is your character’s personality?:
_____________________________________________________________________

Good luck, and have fun!
DestroyerHive


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Very interesting. I might join up, though I've got a few rps to make posts for first


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

You're always a welcome participant in my RPs!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be interested in joining if you'd have me? I'll cook something up.

Here we Go:
San “Shadow” Yolfan

Standing at 5 foot 9 inches, San is of average height and build for a man. His cheekbones and jaw are pronounced, though his face is gaunt. His eyes are of particular interest to an on-looker; his right eye is slightly clouded, while the other is a very vivid blue. His stare is intense, you can see that this is a man who has seen things that no man should. His hair is light brown and kept very short. He is clean shaven, exposing an ancient looking scar across his left cheek, the origins of which have never been revealed. His right hand appears to be gnarled and weathered compared to the other, as if it has aged twice as fast as his left. 
On a number of occasions he has appeared to have come out of nowhere, blending into the shadows with such skill that it can be several minutes before someone even notices he is there. This ability is enhanced by the fact he appears to make no noise when he moves, as if he was a ghost hovering above the ground. This is origin of his nickname, “Shadow”.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent description and excellent history you sent me. Now we wait for three more...


----------



## tall-guy68 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am very interested in joining this game I'll be able to pm you with a character tomorrow as I have a final to study for tonight.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome. Good luck on the exam!


----------



## tall-guy68 (Dec 2, 2008)

Name: Jace "wraith" Ranith
Physical description: Jace stands a remarkable 6'3" and 260lbs. He has dark brown hair with slight streaks of grey which is kept short, along with a short beard. He has broad pounced cheek bones and his nose is slightly crooked to the left. He has grey eyes that seem dull and distant. A long thin scar runs down the right side of his face.
Gear: Needle sniper rifle with silencer, photo-visor


----------



## Bigface32 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm kinda new here but I'm interested to join if possible. (Sidenote: not a mothertongue English user, please be patient )

Name: Sam "Tincan" Knoffer
Physical description: Sam stands at 6', weights 200lbs. He's of robust build with large shoulders, developed in his youth as a scrumball player. His nose permanently flattened by the injuries sustained over the years, he lost his jaw in a skirmish against Chaos troopers; it has been replaced by a squared metal prothesis, thus earning him his nickname. He has long, dark brown hair and brown eyes with some traces of green, barely visible. Shrapnel shred part of what remains of his right cheek, leaving several small marks underneath his eye.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent stuff! è buono ha un partecipante italiano in il mio RP. (I learned a bit of Italian, but not much).

Also, we are approaching the necessary 4 players to begin the RP.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys, we'll be starting the Action thread after Christmas (25th) and then we'll see if more trickle in.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds good to me! Can't wait to start!

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## Bigface32 (Dec 17, 2013)

OK for me! See you all later and happy holidays!


----------



## tall-guy68 (Dec 2, 2008)

Looking forward to it! Happy Holidays


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright lads, the Action thread is up. Remember that there is a one post maximum, and you post in chronological order - so the last person to post has to complete the mission!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Quick question! 
When you say "one post max", does that mean we need to have completed the mission by the third post (one post each)?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Indeed it does. This is why it's useful to read all previous posts before you write your own.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The next update is posted. Hope you all had a happy new year!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Apologies for the lateness of my post! 

Happy new year all!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

No problem at all


----------



## tall-guy68 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry bout the wait classes started up again and I had to re-balance work and everything else


----------

